# Damsel in MUCHO Distress - Please HELP!



## lulabelle (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, I am now at the point of SCREAMING really loud.... PLEASE can you help me?
Im parked in my Elddis Autoquest 1988, in my friends villa grounds in not so sunny Spain, just got it last month and havent a CLUE how, why, where etc. anything works... (and im not even blonde)
OK, so Ive hooked up to the mains electric via the villa, and heres where im stuck - NOTHING is happening electric wise - there are two strip lights in living area which have on/off switch which ive been using for like 10 mins as I dont want to drain my 2 NEW batteries, at least THEY work - (which by the way, batteries are under the bonnet - 1 on the left and one on the right) so now im trying to get the two circular lights in the living area to work, searched for a switch but no joy.
I can see the red n green on/off switches for the fridge, but ive pressed them - nothing. There are two ´´electric´´ boxes under the seating, and ive checked that these are in the ON position - on the opp side where the cupboards are, theres a Carver plate which when i switch on, a green light comes on, followed momentarily by a red light also. I presume this is the heater? (Seriously, I know not what I do) so ive switched this off, cos Im not sure even if there is water in it - there is a ´´cap´´ on the outside saying WATER, do I fill this up, and how much? If you have managed to pick yourself up off the floor by now, can you PLEASE tell me how to get some lights on, or some water, or even how to use the loo? (Its a Thetford cassete) Ive managed to pull out the cassette, but then im faced with about 3 different ´´caps´´ - which one do i open to empty it? (I actually havent used the loo yet, but summat is slooshing about in there) - I hope someone can come along and at least advise me on ONE of my many problems - oh the joy of being a NEWBIE...


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

You do have a bit to learn, I am sure you are in the right place to get answers. 
First point unless you pay the subscription you can only post 5 times, so it might be worth paying otherwise you might not be able to post.

I don't know your motorhome but I may be able to give you some generic clues.
First electrics:
Usually there is a main control panel, quite often above the entrance door. Sometimes you have to reset the mains trips, little switches that are up to be on and down for off. easy way to test main elec is to plug in something to a mains socket and see if it works.

The water is usually filled by a hose pipe, best to use a food grade hose pipe. You could use a new/clean watering can. The tank can take anywhere between 80 and 150 litres of water. So may take a bit to fill. Most control panels give you a general idea how much fresh water and how much waster water in your tanks. You will also have a waste tank that you need to empty when it gets full. usually from a pipe outside under the motorhome.

The loo cassette: Usually it's the big round cap that is attached to a sort of 90 degree pipe at one end (usually same end as handle.

Hope that gives you a few clues?


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

and when you empty your loo cassette, there is usually a button which you depress while you are emptying it - this lets air in as the 'stuff' comes out, preventing a vacuum forming with the attendant 'spluttering' which it is better to avoid!

By the way, the lights which are coming on are most likely the ones which operate on 230 volts; the others are no doubt 12volt lights, which should respond when you switch on the control panel


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The electrics - have a look at where the electric comes in, probably in a cupboard, there may be a trip switch in there.

The water tank is either under a seat or underslung, not sure on your model. You will need to at least 3/4 fill it then bleed the system, both hot and cold, just keep running the water until you get no more spurts and bubbles - that is on all taps. Start nearest the water tank when you find it.

Batteries - the two batteries under the bonnet, one if probably the engine battery and the other the habitation area. You will need to work out which is which.

Toilet - as has been said there will be a spout on it with a screw cap which you turn at 90 degrees and undo the cap to empty - put the cap somewhere safe so it doen't go down the drain! You also need to put something in the cassette to break down the solid matter and stop it smelling. This can either be a commercial toilet fluid such as Thetford or as we do, use biological washing liquid - about a capful each time.

Joe


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

lulabelle find a man......!!!!!!

It seems you are trying to absorb everything in one hit. The deep end.
I'm not saying you can't do it all eventually but some practical help with the basics are necessary.

Sorry if I seem a mcp but until you have mastered all the vans facilities you are going to need help.

Ray.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Another suggestion is to go looking for a friendly looking Brit in a Motorhome and ask if they'll show you the ropes. Motorhomes are all different - but all similar, if you get my meaning. There are a number of discrete 'systems' that you need to become familiar with:
Fresh water system
Waste Water system
Toilet system
12volt electrical system
mains electrical system
gas system
Hot water system
heating system
etc.

Which city are you near in Spain? Perhaps there's an MHF subscriber nearby who might be able to help?
Bill


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't panic Captain Mannering 
Don't panic

lulabelle one thing at a time

plug in the extension lead into the side of the camper.
Then plug the other end into the house supply
Ensure that it is switched on.

Go into the camper

You need to find the main control panel
sometimes over the entrance side door
Sometimes on a wall
sometimes in a cupboard.
Switch the master switch on (usually has a light that comes on)

The switch you did find (ENSURE IT'S SWITCHED ON)
If it's fitted with an circuit breaker ON is with the swirtch in the
UP POSITION (unlike all your normal switches).

Check these first

if you run out of posts on here giz a shout
on hotmail

[email protected]

Hope this helps

Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The boxes under the seating ENSURE THEY ARE IN THE ON POSITION
check it says ON (RCD are on when they are in the UP position)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill_OR said:


> Which city are you near in Spain? Perhaps there's an MHF subscriber nearby who might be able to help?
> Bill


Hi Bill

Her IP Address resolves to *Málaga, 51*.

Is there a knight (_or knightess_  ) in shining armour anywhere nearby?

She will have to pay her sub before she can post again - and it sounds as if she needs to repeatedly, poor girl. :roll:

Dave


----------

